

Ask HN: Is it OK to ask feedback on a business idea here? - user080142

I am a new user and I am not sure if I will offend people.<p>I have a small idea and I want to see what other people think of it. So I want to post the details and get feedback. Is "Ask HN" the right place for it? Or, is there a more suitable place somewhere else on the internet for this kind of thing.<p>Also, if some of you are wondering: I am not worried that someone will steal my idea since I believe that execution of the idea is infinitely more important than the idea itself. I get 1 new business idea every day.<p>[Edit]: I have asked feedback on my idea via this posting:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4335201
======
codegeek
Totally ok. Go ahead, ask HN.

